# Source for Vintage Kits and Figures



## bobbysocks (May 2, 2010)

I was looking for a kit and ran across this guy who has vintage model kits for collecting or whatever. kits from the 60s and up...aurora, airfix, matchbox...etc. dont want to get into any trouble with the spamming regs here so PM me if you are interested. he also has old decals, figures, etc.


----------



## syscom3 (May 2, 2010)

I see no reason why you cant post this. Ask a mod if you think its spam.


----------



## bobbysocks (May 3, 2010)

ok...i wll post. i have no affilation to this vendor. just spent an hour or so looking through his vintage kits and i was impressed ( but then again i am not a real hardcore model maker...yet). he has decals and original kits from the 60 and up....airfix figures...some original in box and some other editions. if you can find something cool. i did.

eBay - model kit, model kits and airplane model kit items on eBay.com. Find IT on eBay. <<< is models and decals

eBay Stores - Toy Soldiers ho 1 72 1 32 1 35 1 76, 1 72 airplanes items on eBay.com <<< ebay store with all his stuff


----------

